# gallows bracket



## davidc1075 (9 Nov 2007)

I have been asked to make a pair of gallows brackets for a porch. Easy enough, got the sizes etc but the brace is a complicated shape often seen on pre war houses. Apart from knocking on someones doors and asking to copy theirs has anyone seen anything on the net that may help. Dave


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2007)

Have you done a google for "timber gallows brackets" David,?

Any one of those patterns strike a cord as to what you want.

I would be tempted to mock up the proportions full size on a sheet of MDF or similar and draw in any socket joins to suit the proportions of the timber.


----------



## davidc1075 (9 Nov 2007)

I have found a site http://www.canopyproducts.co.uk/downloads/index.html which has the one I want on page 8 however the picture is at an angle and therefor I can't copy the design. I would like to know how a chippy would have set this out when he was making a porch on site 50 years ago. Has anyone any ideas as this stuff is not covered in any of my college books


----------



## jasonB (10 Nov 2007)

Which one is it on page 8?

I would expect it was cut in a joinery shop although a time served chippy on site would have been capable of doing it all. The actual joints are the same for all its just the curves that would have varied from region to region and period.

Jason


----------

